# Fav. Tremolo Unit



## Dude5152 (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey, I was wondering what everyones favourite tremolo unit is so vote away.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I always believe that calling it a tremolo is a mis-label. To me it's a vibrato bar, cause that's what it does. Tremolo is what thingy on your amp that you use in songs like Mona.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

None of the above. You left off the PRS tremolo.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I'm with iaresee - no contest with the PRS unit.


----------



## Neill MacInnis (Feb 12, 2006)

Dude5152 said:


> Hey, I was wondering what everyones favourite tremolo unit is so vote away.


hipshot!!!


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Kahler Pro..........


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

A Bigsby does what I need. Plus it looks super cool.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

I own a Floyd Rose original and a Fender six point so of those two I chose the Floyd Rose original. My favourite bridge is a stopbar though.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Shift2001/Washburn Wonderbar. I've used it with no problems on my main guitar for over 20 years now. It was a perfect match for a strat-style body that had never been routed for a tailpiece.


----------



## MaxWedge (Feb 24, 2006)

I agree with bobb. I've had my Shift 2001/W.W. for the last twenty years. Works very well.


----------



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

I like the fender 6 screw tremolo. I like the Jaguar/Jazzmaster tremolo second.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Oh, I forgot to mention which one I like,... the Fender Vintage Six Screw *Vibrato*


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

yup, I agree tremolo is just wrong, *vibrato *is the definition. 
I like "wangy bar" !

I am always amazed how the plain fender 6screw created in 54 pretty much does everything it should, and pretty much stays in tune !!! last time I did dive bombs and crazy wangy bar shinanigans I was 16 yrs old !

2nd place is bigsby for me : if subtlety is your thing, this is the one I like 2nd best. and seams to have the most "vintage thing going" even more than the strat.








[/IMG]


----------



## Dude5152 (Oct 28, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention which one I like,... the Fender Vintage Six Screw *Vibrato*


Ok I get the point it is a vibrato not a tremolo stop pointing it out, I'm not an idiot


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Two point Fender just feels smoother than a six point to me. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

You left off my favorite--which probably won't be anybody else's favorite.
But I really love the Mustang's Dynamic Fender Vibrato. It doesn't have the same range as the ones listed--but it's a nice subtle one.
I've never had any trouble with tuning. It goes equally smoothly higher or lower. Some only go lower--or only slightly higher. You can use it with the bar or use the heel of your hand for even more subtle vibrato. It's easier to work that in than with the bar. Plus the way the bar works you can use it for other effects. I've never broken a string on it either.

It may never be anybody else's favorite--but it is mine.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Dude5152 said:


> Ok I get the point it is a vibrato not a tremolo stop pointing it out, I'm not an idiot


Don't mind me, it's just one of the half dozen things in the world I'm obsessive about.


----------



## lamf (Feb 22, 2007)

maestro lyre


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I selected the Original FR, but only because MOST Licensed versions are not quite as good.

There ARE however exceptions. I'm currently using a Gotoh Licensed FR which is considerably better than any FR, original OR licensed, that I have ever used in the past.


Regardless, a double locking, floating design is definitely my choice. Any system that leaves the ball ends in the equation or uses roller saddles, is a non starter for me.


----------



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

My favorite, in the avatar. I've had them all, second has to be the new Callaham on my strat. But, I don't dive bomb. One time when I was "plucking" the Bigsby the spring popped half out, I had my pinky in the bar for the rest of the song to try to keep the tuning correct, but that's only happened once.


----------



## a Pack of Wolves (Sep 5, 2007)

i'll have to admit i detest flotd rose type units

they're great if you are a 'dive bombing shredder' but i can't think of any other application

they're impractical in terms of the amount of time they take to restring and if you need to tune them beyond the little key on the actualy unit

i even think they aren't making the strings fro the newer style floyd either

i split the difference and use locking tuners,way easier


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I selected the Original FR, but only because MOST Licensed versions are not quite as good.
> 
> There ARE however exceptions. I'm currently using a Gotoh Licensed FR which is considerably better than any FR, original OR licensed, that I have ever used in the past.
> 
> ...


I'm about to tackle restoring an old Kramer with an original (I believe) Floyd Rose which is in pretty rough shape. I'm considering replacing it if it can't be restored. I know very little about these units. When searching for replacements there seems to be no end to Floyd Rose type systems and I'm finding it quite confusing. Can you give me your opinion as to why the single locking is as you put it, "a non starter"? What should I look out for when/if replacing the current Floyd. Also, where did you get the Gotoh licenced Floyd, and how much should I expect to shell out for one?

Thanks...

Dan


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

I said Ibanez ZR only because A) I only have 1 guitar without a fixed bridge and that's what it has, and B) "None" wasn't an option.

Too fiddly, I'd rather have a fixed.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hamstrung said:


> I'm about to tackle restoring an old Kramer with an original (I believe) Floyd Rose which is in pretty rough shape. I'm considering replacing it if it can't be restored. I know very little about these units. When searching for replacements there seems to be no end to Floyd Rose type systems and I'm finding it quite confusing. Can you give me your opinion as to why the single locking is as you put it, "a non starter"? What should I look out for when/if replacing the current Floyd. Also, where did you get the Gotoh licenced Floyd, and how much should I expect to shell out for one?
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> Dan


I single locking FR locks as the name implies only on one end of the string, the nut end. The ball ends are a weakpoint in the string. The fact that they stay on reduces tuning stability. Also the single locking models are not even close to the double locking interms of sustain. It's really an inferior design.

I got my Gotoh from my local shop, LA Music in Brantford. Seems to me it was in the neighborhood of $200. CAD. It has all the good points of an original FR or a good Schaller, as well as some significant design improvements. particularly to the connection point between the bar and the bridge.

I put it on and had it working perfectly within 45 minutes. I've been gigging with it for months now and it's just a rock, very stable.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

a Pack of Wolves said:


> i'll have to admit i detest flotd rose type units
> 
> they're great if you are a 'dive bombing shredder' but i can't think of any other application
> 
> ...



I seldom dive bomb and use the FRs mostly for a nice wide vibrato on chords or intervals. I also use them because nothing stays in tune as well in my opinion.

Anyone who takes the time to learn a few basic methods and in fact to really understand the basic principals involved with a double locking floating trem will tell you that a restring takes fifteen to twenty minutes and is not complicated at all.
Again, if you install the strings correctly you never run out of travel on the fine tuners and so never need to unlock the nut. 

Locking tuners are fine but I think some people overplay their importance in tuning. Certainly a properly cut nut is much more important. I had a set of Schaller locking tuners on my Tele and replaced them with a set of conventional Schallers to reduce weight. I saw no impact to tuning stability after the change.

Just my opinion of course. Some people just don't like them, but the reasons most people cite are based on false information.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...some dozen or so years ago, the guys at the 12th fret replaced the stock 2-point trem on my '87 strat plus with an upgraded american deluxe 2-point trem, because i didn't like the screw-in arm (the american deluxe has a pop in arm).

this trem is flawless. the action is silky smooth, and the "zero" point is completely undetectable. it stays in tune better than any other guitar i have ever played, with or without a trem.

-dh


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

I use Tom Anderson guitars, he has a bridge made for him by fishman that is my fav. It is a little like an American Standard strat bridge but better.

I also like Floyds and Wilkinson systems


----------



## Roidster (Aug 5, 2007)

what noooooo Kahler

this poll is rigged :banana:


----------



## Dude5152 (Oct 28, 2007)

Sorry i couldnt fit it in. Limit 10


----------



## Eric Pykala (Jul 1, 2006)

There is the PRS vibrato, and then a bunch of others that don't work anywhere near as well. One of these days I will meet Mr. Rose and there will be an assault charge involved. However, no jury would convict me.-Eric


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Eric Pykala said:


> There is the PRS vibrato, and then a bunch of others that don't work anywhere near as well. One of these days I will meet Mr. Rose and there will be an assault charge involved. However, no jury would convict me.-Eric


Floyd's posse would make you their b1tch.


The jury would likely be stocked with Floyd users as well.:rockon:


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

The Floyd just works well. It has its drawbacks, but it does what it is supposed to do. They can be tempermental at times, and I don't think any trem should ever be compared to a fixed bridge.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I single locking FR locks as the name implies only on one end of the string, the nut end. The ball ends are a weakpoint in the string. The fact that they stay on reduces tuning stability. Also the single locking models are not even close to the double locking interms of sustain. It's really an inferior design.


The single locking trem is designed to get rid of the annoying string flutter that is associated with a double locking system when you pitch down. String changes are also much quicker, and there are definately trade offs.

You can convert a single lock to a seudo double locking system by threading the tube where at the ball retaining end and inserting short machine screws to hold the string from going slack when you pitch down. It may not be quite the same as the 'block lock', but string changes are less of a hassle and you have a choice between single and seudu double locking.

If you don't have the facilities to perform the surgery on a single locking trem, and you want a double locking unit then spend the extra cash and get the double locker. If you have a single locker and hate it, bring your string tubes to a machinest buddy and have him work something out for you.

Someone should market replacement string tubes with some nice caps on them. They would be a great upgrade for about $25 or so for guys with single locking licensed floyds.

Any machinists reading this?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> The single locking trem is designed to get rid of the annoying string flutter that is associated with a double locking system when you pitch down. String changes are also much quicker, and there are definately trade offs.
> 
> You can convert a single lock to a seudo double locking system by threading the tube where at the ball retaining end and inserting short machine screws to hold the string from going slack when you pitch down. It may not be quite the same as the 'block lock', but string changes are less of a hassle and you have a choice between single and seudu double locking.
> 
> ...


This single locking trem has more going against it than that. When you slack the strings off (dive) the string lifts off of the saddle, completely killing sustain.


It's POS that should never have had the name Floyd Rose IMO.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Yes, You're right, it's a compromised unit. 

But one reason why allot of players don't like the floyd is because it dives far to quickly as the strings are not allowed to slacken anywhere but within the actual speaking length of the string.

Letting the strings go slack at the bridge (and/or the nut) gives you a more gradual drop in pitch. You just have to hope that it returns to pitch when you release the bar. 

The single locking floyd keeps the string almost straight so that it slides back in the tube easily. Most other units have a right angle bend in the string which restricts movement somewhat.

I like a single locking floyd with no locking nut. It is similar to a standard trem, but more stable.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> The Floyd just works well. It has its drawbacks, but it does what it is supposed to do. They can be tempermental at times, and I don't think any trem should ever be compared to a fixed bridge.




...i love to brag that the floating trem on my strat plus is as stable as any fixed bridge guitar i have ever tried.

-dh


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> I like a single locking floyd with no locking nut. It is similar to a standard trem, but more stable.




...many guitarists, me included, will testify that a standard (non-locking) trem is completely stable, when properly set up and maintained.

-dh


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I think if you check out the poll results you'll see that the traditional style (or derivitive) and the double locking (Floyd, Floyd Licensed and Ibanez) come out about even.


It's a matter of feel. Yes traditional trems (Fender, Wlilkinson, PRS)can be made relatively stable, but I honestly believe they're still slightly less stable than a double locking system. The trade off is in the feel and that's a matter of personal taste.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...i love to brag that the floating trem on my strat plus is as stable as any fixed bridge guitar i have ever tried.
> 
> -dh


Even if you have to tune down?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> Even if you have to tune down?


...completely separate topic.

no one would even think of downtuning a guitar with a floating trem, at least not on the fly.

a guitar with a floating trem could, of course, be set up for an alternate tuning.

-dh


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...completely separate topic.
> 
> no one would even think of downtuning a guitar with a floating trem, at least not on the fly.
> 
> ...



You _did_ make the camparison between a standard trem and a hardtail. I think that's the nature of Hamm's question.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Tremolo unit?..the tremolo unit I would choose is the Bigsby.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Milkman said:


> You _did_ make the camparison between a standard trem and a hardtail. I think that's the nature of Hamm's question.



...that is correct, but my comparison was based on tuning stability, NOT on the ability to downtune.

i thought the issue of tuning stability was what was being discussed, no?

-dh


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...that is correct, but my comparison was based on tuning stability, NOT on the ability to downtune.
> 
> i thought the issue of tuning stability was what was being discussed, no?
> 
> -dh


Granted.

I think we'll have to agree to disagree on traditional trems being as stable as a hardtail though.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Granted.
> I think we'll have to agree to disagree on traditional trems being as stable as a hardtail though.


...perhaps in _general _terms. but i know for a fact that i am not the only one who owns a _specific_ guitar with a floating trem that is every bit as stable as any hardtail i have ever owned or played.

-dh


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...perhaps in _general _terms. but i know for a fact that i am not the only one who owns a _specific_ guitar with a floating trem that is every bit as stable as any hardtail i have ever owned or played.
> 
> -dh


LOL, well that's for sure. My "floating trem" is actually much MORE stable than any hardtail I've ever owned or played.

See, there's always common ground.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Tremelo unit???? I would pick either my Demeter or my Roger Mayer pedal. :smile:

Vibrato???? PRS...hands down. But I have the bridge on my original 56' Strat working pretty damn well. No issues for me
I think Jeff Beck has a modern two pivot Fender trem that stays in tune unbelievably well.

Wasn't there a thread on this already?

Pete


----------



## BrownID (Feb 3, 2006)

The Skyway bridge is a personal favorite of mine. As an engineer myself, I have a real appreciation and respect for well designed things and the Skyway bridge is one of the best examples of this. The tone, feel, playability, look and even the installation have all been factored into the design. Rick Huff has designed what I feel is the best bridge out there.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

BrownID said:


> The Skyway bridge is a personal favorite of mine. As an engineer myself, I have a real appreciation and respect for well designed things and the Skyway bridge is one of the best examples of this. The tone, feel, playability, look and even the installation have all been factored into the design. Rick Huff has designed what I feel is the best bridge out there.


...okay, now that you've teased us into pulling our collective hair out, could you provide some info? web site? pics? anything?

lofu

-dh


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Just went looking for info on the Skyway Bridge... what I've seen makes me very intrigued indeed. I like how you needn't route out the back of a guitar and it's the lightest system out there... a very minimal mechanism and very few moving parts, yet said to offer very solid yet very lively response. Verrrry interesting indeed. Wonder how much these units cost; I wouldn't mind retrofitting one or two of my guitars with this if they are as good as they're reputed to be.


----------



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

I like the look of these, kind of retro (without looking "retrofit"). Maybe a good alternative to a bigsby?

http://www.stetsbar.com/news.html


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

See, now, that's another one I've never heard of!

When you really start looking around, there are plenty of varations in bridges that will perform similar tasks. I'm astonished by the wealth of options, but it is confusing figuring out the pros and cons of each approach.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

iaresee said:


> None of the above. You left off the PRS tremolo.


......me too. I have a CU22 and the trem on it is IMHO the best I have ever used. Very smooth.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Maxer said:


> Just went looking for info on the Skyway Bridge....



...GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


so...um...did you find any?

-dh


----------



## BrownID (Feb 3, 2006)

http://skywaymusic.com/index2.php

This is the link to the new Skyway website that has been under construction for a while. I know, the site is light on info, so all I can suggest to those who want detailed info is to contact Rick Huff directly. His contact info is on the site.

If anybody has any questions in particular, I can try and answer them based on my experiences with the Skyway trem.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

LOL

I figured you were as capable of Googling as well as I... possibly better.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

BrownID said:


> If anybody has any questions in particular, I can try and answer them based on my experiences with the Skyway trem.


Damn. So many questions were answered with that page. I always wondered how Yatovitz did such great vibrato with the old Fender trem. Here it is all along he retrofits these. That's it. I give up trying to cop a passable _Life Will Go On_ on my Schecter w/vintage trem.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

david henman said:


> so...um...did you find any?


I found some nice pictures of the Burlington sky line and big cable-stayed bridge in Florida. Bridges are cool.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...if the skyway trem assemblies are surface mounted, doesn't that create the same problems as are associated with kahler trem bridges, specifically: lack of sustain?

-dh


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Good question. I guess no one in here has actually seen or used one.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...if the skyway trem assemblies are surface mounted, doesn't that create the same problems as are associated with kahler trem bridges, specifically: lack of sustain?
> 
> -dh



Back when I was using Kahlers I used to route a ledge about three sixteenths of an inch into the body for the bridge to seat into. This required me to raise the saddles enough to get better downward pressure and seemed to help sustain quite a bit.

The problem with Kahlers is that the nature of the design causes the contact point between the string and saddle to move back and forth, effectively dampening the string's vibrations.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

That's a Vibrato.

I've a tremolo on my Rocketreverb.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

After quite a read thru and picking from the list I will go with the Origional Floyd and the only varioation I feel that compares is the Schaller Bicg Block Licenced Floyd.

Problem with Floyds is they alter tone... wether thats good or bad is up tp you. I feel there have been many great recorded and live tones using a Floyd Rose System. There is no doubt that they stay in tune... REALLY WELL. There is no doubt that intonating the bridge is more of a pain in the ass than most trem units.

I also like the Origional Music man Traditional Trem usit... once set up properly it stays in tune very well... MM used Sperzel locking tuners and I'm sure thats a plus along with straight string pull at the nut. 

I can only dissagree with the comments made on the PRS tremolo... I own one and yes it works good and tonally it's not offensive to my ears it's just that it's a very finicky trem to set up with the six screws needing to be bang on dead accurate or the thing will act crazy... If you need to adjust the height of the trem block it'self you are in for some fun! As for staying in tune... I'm on the fence with that one... I feel it's an OK trem unit but the nut that PRS installls could be better. I like the straight string pull and tuning machines are ok.

I'm using a Trem King for the first time. I got it about a week or so ago... Tone wise it's fixed bridge features make it superior. The trem it'self is very accurate and has a definet Zero point that some players may find distracting at first. Blade uses a self lubricating "pickled nut"... I know I know but it gets worse...it weeps lubricant... seriously though the nut is well thought out and cut and installed to perfection... it has vintage style tuners but they are much more beefier that a true vintage tuner... the Blade tuners just "look" vintage.
Right now I cannot make this thing go out of tune. It's still very new to me so I will not enter it into this poll.

I own two Kahlers... one works GREAT and the other works OK. Tonally the Brass Kahler like I have is pretty wicked... I like what they add tonally to the guitar.

I've tried some Wilkensons and had one for a brief time... I'm not a fan of the Wilkenson model i had... not much mass and overal the guitar sounded bright and tinny.

cheers


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Disagree with pretty much all of that.

I find that Floyds give a certain upper midrange that makes them unique sounding. There is a Floyd intonation setting tool available at Stew Mac that makes intonation a breeze. 

There is no reason for anyone to dick around with the 6 screws on a PRS trem unless some monkey owned the guitar before you. If that is the case just use a straight edge, lay it across the screws and adjust until they are all even. THEN LEAVE THEM ALONE. There is absolutely no reason that anyone of sound mind and body would have to adjust the trem block on one of these trems, none whatsoever. Now the PRS nut, not sure where kingpynn is checking out his PRS guitars but once again...disagree completely. The PRS nut material (a teflon carbon hybrid) is one of the smoothest and slickest on the market, the nuts are tall enough to prevent any sort of pop outs and I have NEVER in 20 years of working on guitars seen one break. They are probably the best nut on the market for overall durability and resilience. I thump on my PRS trems like they are Floyds and they stay in tune.....it blows people away how stable they are when you have them set up properly. Once they are set those babies are *set*. If a person has issues with the PRS trem (or the Parker Trem) the problem is the person not the trem system....actually htat is the case on most quality trems.

Also the Wilkinson VS1000 trem is one of the heaviest non locking trems on the market mass is not an issue with those.


----------



## blink (Jul 29, 2008)

I think you should have had "none of the above" as a choice. In my case because I prefer a fixed bridge for my playing style.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

elindso said:


> That's a Vibrato.
> 
> I've a tremolo on my Rocketreverb.


Wow, 'cause in 7 pages _no one else_ has made that comment yes... 

(My bitch factor is high today...not sure why...must be the impending dinner at the in-laws...)


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I believe that this was the third post in this thread many moons ago.



Robert1950 said:


> I always believe that calling it a tremolo is a mis-label. To me it's a vibrato bar, cause that's what it does. Tremolo is what thingy on your amp that you use in songs like Mona.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

WOW Archer... I like your opinions and all but I'm left feeling I've stepped on PRS' toes.Though it's still ok to diagree. 

I own a PRS CE22 thats where I'm checking out my PRS's... owned it from new... gets played lots... my go to guitar.

The reason was given for the trem adjustment... but I will explain in greater detail just for you as I feel you requre special attention in this area... if someone wanted to do an action adjustment that is outside the range of the individual saddles it is necassary to adjust the blocks overal height... see the very common slide player set up... this may require that adjustment and I'm pretty sure there is no argueing that a Floyd for example is far easier to adjust that way.



> PRS tremolo... I own one and yes it works good


As I said mine works good... stays in tune and sounds very good too.



> There is a Floyd intonation setting tool available at Stew Mac that makes intonation a breeze.


Anyone here disagree with the fact that if you do not own this tool then FR intonation adjustments are generally described as tedious. Surely a traditional strat bridge is far easier and less time consuming.




> I feel there have been many great recorded and live tones using a Floyd Rose System.


no issues there... it seems



> There is absolutely no reason that anyone of sound mind and body would have to adjust the trem block on one of these trems, none whatsoever.


It appears you all just got your assesment done... does not look good for you.



> The PRS nut material (a teflon carbon hybrid) is one of the smoothest and slickest on the market, the nuts are tall enough to prevent any sort of pop outs and I have NEVER in 20 years of working on guitars seen one break. They are probably the best nut on the market for overall durability and resilience.


you are PROBABLY right then... however the best... I disagree... plus it seems like your not sure.



> If a person has issues with the PRS trem (or the Parker Trem) the problem is the person not the trem system....actually


I'm not sure if I will explain things this way to a customer. To some degree you are correct... however this belief does not support the subjective nature of personal taste. It's ok to let other ppl have what they feel is right for them in fact it's a necessity.

If someone does not like the tonal chage a bridge system brings then I'm certainly not going to imply they are not of sound mind and body... I believe thats far to off limits for me to be the judge.

It seems as though you got it covered... like what I like or you are a fool... ok then... next.

Cheers


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

KHINGPYNN said:


> The reason was given for the trem adjustment... but I will explain in greater detail just for you as I feel you requre special attention in this area... if someone wanted to do an action adjustment that is outside the range of the individual saddles it is necassary to adjust the blocks overal height... see the very common slide player set up... this may require that adjustment and I'm pretty sure there is no argueing that a Floyd for example is far easier to adjust that way.


PRS guitars come with a med-low action to begin with, I can get them stupidly low without any need to hit the screws. Also, the notion that guitar needs high action to be used for slide is a myth. Both high and low adjustments _should_ be possible without having to touch the screws on the PRS trem....key word being should. If a person wants to jack things up super high that is fine, completely unneeded, but fine.



KHINGPYNN said:


> Anyone here disagree with the fact that if you do not own this tool then FR intonation adjustments are generally described as tedious. Surely a traditional strat bridge is far easier and less time consuming.


While that may be true if a person is a floyd fan an intonation tool is a wise and practical investment that will make intonation adjustments a breeze. I rarely use my Floyd guitars anymore and have one in my toolkit. 



KHINGPYNN said:


> It appears you all just got your assesment done... does not look good for you.


I am talking about the trem block on *PRS guitars* and if anyone feels the need to screw with theirs then their head is put on incorrectly. I have seen Fender and Floyd blocks mounted poorly.



KHINGPYNN said:


> It seems as though you got it covered... like what I like or you are a fool... ok then... next.


I never said that. I actually haven't stated anything about my pref for trem systems in that entire post and my fav is* not *the PRS trem or Wilkinson system...though I like them both a lot.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

That was quick... 



> if anyone feels the need to screw with theirs then their head is put on incorrectly


right then... next


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

And I stand by that statement. There is no valid reason to mess with the block on a PRS trem. Go take a factory tour, seeing how they are made will help you and anyone realize that. Even on trems with less than perfect engineering in the manufacture process there is little need to mess with the block mount.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Dude the whole point is it's ok to have an opinion... it's ok that it's different... adding insults and slurs well thats just not called for.... but then again your words speak for themselves... stand by them willingly or not but you must. 

This is after all a public forum and there is a code of conduct written and unwritten. If someone wants to do something to a guitar that is their preferance and right... wether or not it makes sence to you is another thing... the name calling is imature and out of line... and it is that which I'm calling you on. This site is about community. If you cannot express your opinion without adding insults then who do you think is going to listen?

Obviously you feel strongly about your opinion and most people do... just keep the insulst out of it.

So as i'm clear you stand by the following staements.



> There is absolutely no reason that anyone of sound mind and body would have to adjust the trem block on one of these trems, none whatsoever.





> if anyone feels the need to screw with theirs then their head is put on incorrectly


Like I said try that on a customer and see how long it takes fr you to figure it out. I'm pretty sure Mr. PRS himself did not get as far as he has on this approach.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

I insulted nobody. If you feel personally insulted, and it seems you do (the alternative is you are playing white Knight) and that is unfortunate.

Here is an idea, instead of arguing why dont you let this go ? Nothing will be accomplished here, nothing at all. If you want to go further do it in PM because I will not engage in something like this on the forum.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

I'm personally not insulted... as I mentioned keep the insults out of it... this is a public forum... I'm not going to beat a dead horse here... I will call anyone on comments that are insulting to anyone who may be reading the content of this forum and that are not acceptable by a code of ethics and conduct... your opinion is respected but negative comments are not.
If you cannot see the error in this then so be it... you stand corrected.
Your words speak for themselves. You mauy not have insulted anyone directly but there again the comments were made and you stand by them... anyone that falls under what you have described would be insulted and that may affect overal membership.

As I said I've done what I can.... if you cannot see the error in it thats you loss.

Cheers
KHINGPYNN


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

You need to back off and stop playing policeman. If you REALLY think that people here are as fragile as you insinuate you are mistaken.

I dont think you see it but your hypersensitivity has just made a mountain out of a mole hill.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

yet another angle to avoid the obvious... now I'm hypersensitive... you got called on words in bad taste live with it and learn from it... you initial reply is by your own assesment hypersensitive. 

I don't want to clog up this thread any more... so come up with any excuse you like... I've said my piece.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...has anyone mentioned the g&l trem?

i'm not a fan...

-dh


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

I briefly had a G&L and wasn't too fond of it either, though it did keep in tune after lite/moderate trem use.

I love my PRS trem. Small, unobtrusive and, best of all, it stays in tune. 

I had my 08 AmStd Strat trem tweaked by my tech and it surprisingly does a decent job returning to pitch. Only thing that bugs me with that trem is the highly offset trem bar and how high the bar sits. 

Best trem for my money was the Ibanez Edge system I used to have on a couple of Ibby's. Yeah, they did something to the tone which I can't quite put my finger on, but they were and are a whammy bar lovers best friend:smile:

Thanx,
Jim


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

A lot of ppl like those trems... I've never owned one but I remember a poll on another ( huge ) forum and the Ibanez won it.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...anyone know if the ibanez trems are available aftermarket, and will they fit a strat?


----------



## BrownID (Feb 3, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...if the skyway trem assemblies are surface mounted, doesn't that create the same problems as are associated with kahler trem bridges, specifically: lack of sustain?
> 
> -dh


There's still a route required for the Skyway, just not a through-boy route. Lack of sustain is definitely not an issue with the Skyway. It's the closest to a hard tail in terms of sustain of any of the bridges that I've come across.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

The Trem King TK-1 isthe closest to a fixed bridge that I've tried. Does the Skyway raise and lower pitch? I'm not familiar with this trm.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

if i have a choice, i would choose no whammy bar at all. i like a fixed bridge. 

otherwise, the one on my squier strat seems just like the ones on all the $100 hondo guitars i owned in the 80's. if i have to have a whammy, i like those best. 

i had a kramer flying v way back in the day when the floyd rose came out. i hated that bridge with all my heart. break a string during a song, and you can't finish it. it's over. want to drop tune? not unless you got time on your hands. need to do a string change? you'll never be able to do it as fast as a fixed bridge. we have a jackson performer here that has some kind of locking trem on it. it's why i play the squier strat all the time instead. i know you guys know more than me, but i think locking trems are a P.I.T.A.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Gibson Maestro, all the way.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I've not used them personally, but demos of the Steinberger Transtrem have impressed me.

And perhaps because people tend to think of it more in the domain of things like B-Benders, no one has mentioned the Bigsby Palm Pedal, which I find to be a very cool vibrato system.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Dude5152 said:


> Hey, I was wondering what everyones favourite tremolo unit is so vote away.


Two not on your list that I really like:

SChaller vintage style Strat trem (but its on a two point knife edge rather than 6 screws)

Stetsbar linear travel trem. They are very very good!

AJC


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

Opps. Old, old thread.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Update as well...

Been using a Hipshot trem a lot for nearly a year on one of my home made PRS style guitars - and have gigged it a lot as well. This thing is a full floating trem, strat style but on hardened pivot points. Amazing! Stays in tune for a full 3 hour bar gig. Subtle like a bigsby to full slackened strings... I used to hate trems, but this one works great.

I bought a 2nd Schaller since my previous post, it also works great! And I am still loving the STetsbar.

AJC


STEWMAC.COM : Hipshot Tremolo


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I've had plenty of luck with the Gotoh Licensed Floyd Rose on my Schecter, stays in tune no matter how much abuse I put it through.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I always liked the looks of Bigsby's, but for performance I would have to go with the G&L trem


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

bolero said:


> I always liked the looks of Bigsby's, but for performance I would have to go with the G&L trem


Bigsby's look great, I find a hollow body guitar looks naked without one.


----------



## Presto1202 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hmm....that's a tough one. I like the Floyd Rose on my Jackson once it's set up right. I've wanted to try a hipshot and a couple others like those new Floyds where you don't have to take the ends off but haven't yet.

I guess if I had to pick a favorite I'd go with the tremolo on my Music Man JP6. It looks kind of like a Wilkinson but bigger. It's a great unit that stays in tune but keeps a low profile.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I voted for the OFR. I've heard good thing about the licenced Gotoh also.
I do like the unit on my PRS, it's quite stable and comfortable.


----------

